# Teaching in Dubai



## irishricey (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

I have an a couple of interviews for schools in Dubai next week and have read on here that most interviews are pretty informal. Did anyone else find this or can they be quite intense?

Also, could someone advise me what salary I could expect to get? I am a secondary school teacher with 11 years experience.

Cheers


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

irishricey said:


> Hi I have an a couple of interviews for schools in Dubai next week and have read on here that most interviews are pretty informal. Did anyone else find this or can they be quite intense? Also, could someone advise me what salary I could expect to get? I am a secondary school teacher with 11 years experience. Cheers


According to American School of Dubai
$35,000-$58,000 annually
as of this week. They also offer free tuition for your kids.
The pay depends on the school.


----------



## irishricey (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, the salary seems ok if it is on the upper end of that scale. Are u a teacher?


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

irishricey said:


> Thanks, the salary seems ok if it is on the upper end of that scale. Are u a teacher?


I was a school counselor in NYC.


----------



## irishricey (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for your help Bklyn.

Anyone had an interview for a teaching job in Dubai recently?


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Private schools do not necessarily offer fee tuition for the children of teachers - I know schools which don't even offer discounts on tuition to teachers. 

You should look at the overall salary package the school is offering, not just the salary - ensure you also have annual return airfares for your and your family, medical insurance for you and your family, appropriate accommodation for you and your family, tuition or at least part tuition for children, plus a good monthly salary. If they don't offer all these benefits, ensure that the salary is large enough to core all these things - tuition and accommotion are huge in Dubai and will make a seemingly good salary disappear very quickly. Also, if they don't provide accommotion, remember that you will more than likely be required to pay the lease one year in advance, so you would need a rather large sum of money depending upon the size of apt or villa you need to accommodate you and your family.


----------



## irishricey (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Cocoya

Thanks for the information. I have been reading up about the schools I am being interviewed for and I am confident that I will be able to negotiate a good package.

R u a teacher?


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

irishricey said:


> Hi Cocoya
> 
> Thanks for the information. I have been reading up about the schools I am being interviewed for and I am confident that I will be able to negotiate a good package.
> 
> R u a teacher?


Lecturer at a university


----------

